# Laptop | beim start von Win98 schaltet sich das Display aus



## suid (17. September 2002)

aloha 

folgendes problem 

ich hab hier einen laptop welcher bis zum start von win98 gut funktioniert .. zumindest bis zum bootlogo dann aber, wenn der desktop kommen sollte, schaltet sich das display aus (wird schwarz)

windows wird aber weiterhin normal geladen (startsound, netzwerkfähigkeit .. usw.) nur seh ich logischer weise nix 

wenn ich win98 im *abgesicherten modus* starte geht das display 
auch wenn ich einen monitor an den laptop anschliesse dann geht alles wunderbar.

ich hab echt kein plan was das sein könnte, also seit ihr gefragt 

ich bedanke mich schonmal & freue mich auf lösungsvorschläge

.suid


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. September 2002)

ist nur eine vermutung, aber vielleicht kommt die grafikkarte oder das tft mit der auflösung nicht zurecht. notebook-tft's sind ja meistens auf eine bestimmte auflösung zugeschnitten.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. September 2002)

Im abgesicherten Modus Grafikkartentreiber und wenn vorhanden allen Displaytreiber entfernen.

Bildschoner und alle Standbye / Energiesparfunktonen abschalten.

Dann neustarten, entweder normal oder protokoliert.

Wenn nicht funktioniert, bootlog.txt lesen (suchen) oder wieder melden.

Wenn klappt nach Neustart einfach Treiber wieder drauf....


----------



## Virtual Freak (23. September 2002)

*evt*

könnt es nicht auch sein das dein laptop so ne umschalt taste hat um vom lcd auf externen bildschirm umzuschalten...
falls ja...könnte sein das das lap sobald der treiber initalliesiert ist auf den externen Bildschirm schalted und deshalb den lcd abknipst..
such mal auf der tasta nach spezial tasten (bei IBM zb Blau) die nach monitor umschaltung aussehen...bei imb thinkpads wären das dan FN (ganz links unten) und F7.
es gibt da 3 modi..
LCD only--> LCD & Moni.--> Moni.
werden dann durchgeschalted.


hab ich mich vertändlich ausgetippt??

Greetz VF


----------



## suid (24. September 2002)

*Re: evt*



> _Original geschrieben von Virtual Freak _
> *FN (ganz links unten) und F7.*



es war zwar nicht f7 sondern f4 (bei nem ipc laptop)
aber es hat wunderbar funktioniert 

gruss & dank von meiner freundin die ihn eigentlich 
zum reparieren bringen wollte 

auch an alle anderen, danke für eure antworten 

.suid


----------

